# Were Coca Leaves EVER used in Cubans???



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

At my last poker night, one of my "not so knowledgeable, but he acts like it anyways" friends were speaking up about Cigars - cubans specifically.

He was saying how he doesn't like them and that they are over-rated. I told him he either didn't have a cuban or he hasn't developed the taste for cigars in general.

he then went on to say something about how COCA LEAVES were used in early cubans, hence the ban on them in the U.S.

I didn't comment on the COCA LEAVES, but I did tell him that the ban had nothing to do with the contents of the cigar and everything to do with the EMBARGO imposed on Cuba.

But i would've liked to shoot down the COCA LEAVES comment had I had more info. What do the BOTL's and SOTL's have to offer on this subject.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Wish I could chime in on this one... I have NO clue.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have never heard that before, but Coca-Cola had a coca/cocaine base and that is why everyone 80 years ago was addicted to Cokeo


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I have never heard that before, but Coca-Cola had a coca/cocaine base and that is why everyone 80 years ago was addicted to Cokeo


What about the people in the late 70s...why were they addicted to Coke?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Cocoa leaves? Hmmm.... you know what, it's a distinct possiblity... who knows what those damned Cubans were smoking in 1492 when Columbus turned up, ask Carlos, he may know. 

However, I'm pretty sure it was something to do with Communism and Russian Nukes in Cuba that made them (and all other Cuban-origin products) illegal. 

But I'm a stinking limey, this guy probably knows best. The rest of us in the world however, loves us some cuban cocoa.


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

[
he then went on to say something about how COCA LEAVES were used in early cubans, hence the ban on them in the U.S.



How does he explain Cuban rum being illeagal? Or anything else of Cuban origin??? was everything made with Coca leaves???


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

monetrey said:


> [
> he then went on to say something about how COCA LEAVES were used in early cubans, hence the ban on them in the U.S.
> 
> How does he explain Cuban rum being illeagal? Or anything else of Cuban origin??? was everything made with Coca leaves???


hehehe


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Your friend's got it all wrong, we banned cuban cigars due to the fear of sexually transmitted disease. Castro removed all the virgins from the factories, you know the ones that rolled our precious stogies with they're thighs. After he removed them, some truly questionable quality women were hired to take over this task. 
Cocoa leaves, who ever heard of that. It was the virgin shortage, a guy in Miami told me this, so you know, it's got to be true.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

While you can make cigars out of Coca leaves, there is no evidence that anyone ever used them in cuban cigars. Unfortunately, there is no way to disprove something someone just makes up, other than asking for some proof to back-up that kind of a statement.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I've actually heard the rumor that cubans have cocain in them or the same rumor you've heard. To my knowledge it was never true in mainstream cuban cigars, but I'm not an expert on the subject by any means. I think it's an urban legend though. I wonder if snopes has anything on it?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I've actually heard the rumor that cubans have cocain in them or the same rumor you've heard. To my knowledge it was never true in mainstream cuban cigars, but I'm not an expert on the subject by any means. I think it's an urban legend though. I wonder if snopes has anything on it?


If there was cocaine in cigars you would surely smell it. If you have ever smelled coke burning its got a distinct smell.......coca leaves also give off a simmilar pharamacutical smell......

Its also noted that for COKE to work as a burning substance unless it has been freebased you will need a very high heat source like a torch on it. When coke burn its needs to be glowing white for any effects to pass by smoking.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

In my criminology book , it said the coca leavs (cocaine) were first introduce via cigs and cigars. That is all it said, so thats all i know.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> If there was cocaine in cigars you would surely smell it. If you have ever smelled coke burning its got a distinct smell.......coca leaves also give off a simmilar pharamacutical smell......
> 
> Its also noted that for COKE to work as a burning substance unless it has been freebased you will need a very high heat source like a torch on it. When coke burn its needs to be glowing white for any effects to pass by smoking.


Ryan your input is always helpful


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> If there was cocaine in cigars you would surely smell it. If you have ever smelled coke burning its got a distinct smell.......coca leaves also give off a simmilar pharamacutical smell......
> 
> Its also noted that for COKE to work as a burning substance unless it has been freebased you will need a very high heat source like a torch on it. When coke burn its needs to be glowing white for any effects to pass by smoking.


Bingo. This is why crackheads use glass pipes instead of wood. RP is 100% correct: there would be no psychoactive effect gained by using raw coca leaves in a cigar. I HIGHLY doubt freebased cocaine was ever put into cigars. Tell your friend he is wrong!

AFAIK coca leaves are actually not a potent drug and are legal in a lot of South American countries. It is used like coffee, as a mild stimulant. The street drug Cocaine is the extracted alkaloid which is super concentrated. I remember reading that a gram of cocaine powder is the equivalent of many pounds of coca leaves. In other words, even if you could get some sort of effect by smoking raw leaves, youd need to probably smoke a 56 foot by 800 ring guage cigar to catch a buzz...


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Bingo. This is why crackheads use glass pipes instead of wood. RP is 100% correct: there would be no psychoactive effect gained by using raw coca leaves in a cigar. I HIGHLY doubt freebased cocaine was ever put into cigars. Tell your friend he is wrong!
> 
> AFAIK coca leaves are actually not a potent drug and are legal in a lot of South American countries. It is used like coffee, as a mild stimulant. The street drug Cocaine is the extracted alkaloid which is super concentrated. I remember reading that a gram of cocaine powder is the equivalent of many pounds of coca leaves. In other words, even if you could get some sort of effect by smoking raw leaves, youd need to probably smoke a 56 foot by 800 ring guage cigar to catch a buzz...


Funny story about Coca leaves.

When I lived in Central america,they used to take huge bails of coca leaves and let them sit in Rum for about 6 months. They would then strain off the rum, and use it in mojitos etc. I think they used like a 100 lb bail in with 5 gallons of rum.

Used to make your lips tingle and your mouth sort of numb.

Of course we did lots of other things whilst I was there so I can assure you that smoking the leaves will do nothing....but give you a headache from hell.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> smoke a 56 foot by 800 ring guage cigar to catch a buzz...


Ryan is well on his way to 800 RG...:ss


----------

